# Mouse and Computer Locked Up, Couldn't Shut Off Computer to Reboot...Any Thoughts?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2016)

Suddenly my mouse cursor stopped moving, but the mouse still had power and was on.  I tried to shut off my new computer with the button to do an "illegal" shutdown and reboot, but it wouldn't shut off either.  I ended up shutting off the power to the surge protector and restarting everything that way.  Luckily when it started up again all was well.

Does anyone know why the mouse and computer would lock up like that?  Is there a way, if your mouse isn't working, to shut down the computer using the keyboard only?  Thanks for any advice/tips. :bashcomp:


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 1, 2016)

If you have a PC, try control-alt-delete.  All at once.  your task manager will come up and you can hit end program if a program is not responding. I am sure, beyond a force quit how to shut down without the mouse.  Maybe mouse is defective?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks Marie, I never tried the control/alt/delete keys.  But....if the task manager comes up on the monitor, how do you hit end program without a cursor?  The computer and mouse are brand new, haven't had issues with it yet, so I don't think it's defective....hope not anyway.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 1, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Marie, I never tried the control/alt/delete keys.  But....if the task manager comes up on the monitor, how do you hit end program without a cursor?  The computer and mouse are brand new, haven't had issues with it yet, so I don't think it's defective....hope not anyway.


OK. at the bottom right of your keyboard, are 4 arrows, on mine they are below the shift key, and next to the number pad.  
  Use them to move the cursor

***edit to add...well, maybe not.  I can only move page up and down with them.  Nothing else.****


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 1, 2016)

When you use the power button to shutdown, you have to hold-in for about 6 seconds.    As to why the computer froze up, not sure, could have been doing a scheduled task like a virus scan.   But, that is not normal.      

You can navigate the Task Manager tabs and buttons with the "Tab" key on the keyboard; then hit "enter" when your selected tab or button is highlighted.

I woluld check the power settings, see if it is set to "hibernate" at a time that conflicts with another scheduled task, such as a virus scan, or another maintenance task.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 1, 2016)

Mine does that on occasion and I have never been able to figure out why. I just press the Off button and start again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> When you use the power button to shutdown, you have to hold-in for about 6 seconds.    As to why the computer froze up, not sure, could have been doing a scheduled task like a virus scan.   But, that is not normal.
> 
> You can navigate the Task Manager tabs and buttons with the "Tab" key on the keyboard; then hit "enter" when your selected tab or button is highlighted.
> 
> I woluld check the power settings, see if it is set to "hibernate" at a time that conflicts with another scheduled task, such as a virus scan, or another maintenance task.



Thanks TN, the mouse just froze up again and I was able to shut down the computer by holding in the button for 6 seconds, a very helpful tip!  Haven't been able to figure out the hibernate and scheduled tasks yet, will look around again tomorrow.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 1, 2016)

When all else fails on my laptop I remove the battery module.
After a short wait I return it to its position and switch on.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 2, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks TN, the mouse just froze up again and I was able to shut down the computer by holding in the button for 6 seconds, a very helpful tip!  Haven't been able to figure out the hibernate and scheduled tasks yet, will look around again tomorrow.



SB, are you using a "corded" or _cordless _mouse?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 2, 2016)

Thought, years ago I purchased a 'bluetooth' mouse & KB set.  Played hob with my desktop, keep dropping contact, finally had to go back to wired KB & wireless USB mouse.  Could that be causing it?  I normally disable mine because of paranoid security issues.  I don't 'DO' Windows either, maybe it was one of the invasive 'auto' updates.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 2, 2016)

Windows tries do power saving, sometimes at the expense of usability.  I've heard of issues people have had with their Windows machine putting the onboard LAN to sleep...kind of annoying if you ask me.   I never use a BT mouse or keyboard, the bluetooth doesn't kick in until the operating system boots up, IIRC.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2016)

I've always used corded Tn.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 2, 2016)

I suspect that there are(is?) some serious System Resources getting eating up(CPU cycles and/or memory).   Do a ctrl+alt+del then choose Task manager, and look at the Performance tab:



If the graph is just spiking, then something major is going on.   You could look under the Processes tab to see what is running.


----------



## Deucemoi (Aug 23, 2017)

mm. old thread.. A lot of strange answers... What used to be the norm (and probably still is) whenever you click on an icon on the monitor screen you invoke an executable program, which requests memory space from windows operating system. There are boundaries between all running programs.
If a program for some reason reads/writes to the memory area of another program windows is supposed to shut that program down as it is in violation. However sometimes things get fuzzed up and windows locks the entire computer. The computer will usually give the dreaded bsod( blue screen of death) or leave everything on the screen as is and go into a nop(no operation) state which only refreshes the contents of memory. you will be locked out, unable to use any peripherals(mouse,keyboard or power switches) so just turn off the power to the computer for 20 seconds to allow the statis of the memory to drain and the computer should return to normal after you restart it.....(technogeekytalk)


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2017)

Control Alt Delete key and then select shut down and then select restart.  It will shut everything that is running down and then restart the computer.

Works everytime for me.

Why does it happen?  Hard to say.  Low battery in the mouse?  Script error from a website.  Who knows.  Is the mouse wireless or wired?


----------

